# **Churches in Pakistan**



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*A beautiful church in Islamabad, Pakistan.












St. Patrick's Cathedral in Karachi, Pakistan.






















































St. Joseph's Convent School Chapel, Karachi, Pakistan.









The Trinity Church, Karachi, Pakistan.


















St. Andrews Church in Karachi, Pakistan.


















A new church in Karachi, Pakistan.



















An unknown church in Islamabad, Pakistan.








*​


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

beautiful pics...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful, could you briefly tell us something about the Christians of Pakistan, who are they?


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Metsada said:


> Beautiful, could you briefly tell us something about the Christians of Pakistan, *who are they*?


christians..of course!!!

i dont get it what u wanna know?

there is a small minority of christians in pakistan. They are local pakistanis who were converted, mostly from hinduism, by missionaries especially during the british rule. Today, they have complete freedom of religion, there are quite a few churches in pakistan. there are regular church services on sundays and christmas/easter in these churches. 

what exactly did you want to know?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

The churches look really nice. Until now, I didn't think there were churches in Pakistan. (Excuse my ignorance.) I really like the fact that they coexist in that nation and I hope they do so peacefully. Greetings to Pakistan!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ thanks.. and warm greeting to you too.

Yeah they coexist peacefully. They also have thier fair share of representation in government. Infact, according to the constitution, they have a minimum quota reserved for minorities and can also contest on general elections.


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

yes but unfortunately there is still quite a bit of discrimination against them. theyre also amongst the poorest people in Pakistan (mostly because they were converted low-caste hindus), and most local churches I've seen reflect this, except in islamabad where the embassies are located and where everything is pretty new and modern anways.


----------



## Techno-Architect (Apr 9, 2005)

Ill make a nice contribution to this section! I migth send in a link to my visit to church soon~!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

An unknown Church in the F-8 sector of Islamabd


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

how amazing would st patricks church in karachi look if that monument outfront were encircled by a traffic roundabout, with new and modern buildings surrounding its perimeter!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyone have pics of the Cathedral School/Church in Lahore, Cantonement area ?


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Metsada said:


> Beautiful, could you briefly tell us something about the Christians of Pakistan, who are they?



Majority are Catholics...but there is a sizable Protestant community as well...


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Those are very good looking churches.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Churches are pretty (although looks do not determine a good church), and it was a surprise for me that they are allowed to exist alongside Muslim majority.


----------



## RiwayatShikan (Oct 31, 2006)

Most of the Churches in Karachi were built during the Colonial era of British Government from around 1850 to 1947....47 was the year when they had left the India....and India was split bwtween current India and Pakistan


----------



## RiwayatShikan (Oct 31, 2006)

Right now in Pakistan there are a lot of Christians(most of them are Embassy workers/Tourists), So Churches are here for them....However it is the fact that most of the local Christians are poor......despite the government support them.....and their right are respected......


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

According to some government figures the minority is starting to grow quite fast. It used to be 3 % and it has climbed to 5 % according to official infopak estimates and figures. Thats about 8.25 million!

Our population is growing way too fast and the government cant keep up!


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

RiwayatShikan said:


> Right now in Pakistan there are a lot of Christians(most of them are Embassy workers/Tourists)


Nope, majority are local Pakistani christians. Embassy workers and tourists are only a teensy weensy minority of Christians in Pakistan.

Here is a church in a village alongside the Islamabad-Lahore Motorway M-2.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Dan B (Jul 9, 2006)

Red aRRow said:


>



hmm, just wondering, if they're Christian why is the veil still worn, or is it more of a cultural thing? Not to make a point on this, the whole debate's gone on long enough as it is, just curious.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral, Karachi, Pakistan.















*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ awesome memorial. the church is great, too.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

are there any orthodox churches also?


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*Regal Church, Lahore, Pakistan.*




















*'Cathedral Church', Lahore, Pakistan.*











http://www.server786.com/lhrtasveer/CATHEDRAL/1CATHEDRALCHURCH.htm​


> are there any orthodox churches also?


Hmmm I think most Pakistani christians are Roman Catholics and some Protestants. I personally haven't seen any Orthodox churches. Maybe there are few that I don't know about. :dunno:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

awesome, the churches look so grand


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

beautiful churches....


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral, Karachi, Pakistan*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

church in murree, pakistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

> are there any orthodox churches also?


I actually was interested in finding out and tried google but found none.

Just out of curiosity what's the difference between an Orthodox Christian and a Catholic?


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Churches in Pakistan


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

cntower said:


> I actually was interested in finding out and tried google but found none.
> 
> Just out of curiosity what's the difference between an Orthodox Christian and a Catholic?


The Orthodox church is considered to be the least 'reformed' Christian Church, and has remained largely the same ever since it was basically inaugurated by the Emperor Constantine. Due to the split of the Roman Empire, there were two factions of Christianity - the Orthodox vein based in Constantinople and the Catholic faction based in Rome. In addition, the Orthodox church claims its lineage all the way back to the original church of the Apostles although other Eastern churches claim this as well.

Both believe in essence in a God that is three and one - Father, Son and Holy Spirit. (or Holy Trinity). Also, the Orthodox believe that everyone in Heaven is a Saint, and is a part of the Church congregation. Catholics on the other hand beatify saints, not everyone believed to be in heaven is a saint.

Orthodox Christianity, in representation, uses much more iconography than Catholicism.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

traPPed said:


> An unknown Church in the F-8 sector of Islamabd





Red aRRow said:


> *A beautiful church in Islamabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I love the religious architecture in Islamabad. These two churches, combined with Faisal Mosque, create a very pleasant yet non-traditional ambiance. Extremely modern in every sense of the word.*​


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

^ It's not only religious architecture everything about that city is modern. BTW the one in F8 I've seen many times looks amazing.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

cntower said:


> ^ It's not only religious architecture everything about that city is modern. BTW the one in F8 I've seen many times looks amazing.


Well, other architecture in the city might be modern but isn't nearly as aesthetically pleasing as the religious buildings that I mentioned. I personally don't like a single one of the high-rises along the Blue Area.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Famous church in Nathia Gali. Nathia Gali is a hill station about 90km from Islamabad and at a 2.5 hour drive. It's at 8,200 ft height and is known for its evening walks and it's beautiful weather in summer.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

The ruins of a church in Murree dating back to the times of British Raj in the subcontinent. Murree was once the summer capital of the province of Punjab where the English would come to spend the hot summers. Its pleasant during the summer months and when the snow comes ... it's even prettier. Memories of the old times are scattered over the hills in the form of aging structures.


----------



## lovish (Jul 7, 2008)

good to know that some of them have survived from hardcore muslims.......


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

^ Go back to www.ILoveIndiaButDontLiveInIt.com

Honestly now, that was uncalled for.


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

^^

don't worry about him

he is an indian troll who was talking shit about Pakistan in an another forum

he registered just to talk shit about Pakistan


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Yeah somebody just PM me and said he's also on another Pakistani website talking crap! :lol:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Impressive looking churches.
and a good lesson in history in this interesting thread.


:horse:

JP


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

those trees are gorgeous in that last pic, any more pix from that area?


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

I've got some more I'll upload soon.


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see this kind of sacral architecture in Pakistan. Additionally you must make allowance that it's muslim country but some churches seem to be from some european country. Chiefly St Patrick's Cathedral looks very wonderfully. Very interesting thread kay:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

chris9 said:


> Churches are pretty (although looks do not determine a good church), *and it was a surprise for me that they are allowed to exist alongside Muslim majority*.


Oh yes, what shock & horror! They should have been burnt down.



Dan Brassington said:


> hmm, just wondering, if they're Christian why is the veil still worn, or is it more of a cultural thing? Not to make a point on this, the whole debate's gone on long enough as it is, just curious.


Its a cultural thing!



redu23 said:


> whoa, i never thought that there are churches in pakistan.


Wow! So shocking!!!



kbboy said:


> Churches in Pakistan


Awesome video there!


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> those trees are gorgeous in that last pic, any more pix from that area?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345932&page=26

Go nuts.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

koolio said:


> Well, other architecture in the city might be modern but isn't nearly as aesthetically pleasing as the religious buildings that I mentioned. *I personally don't like a single one of the high-rises along the Blue Area.*


*WHAT?* Did I read that properly??? :weird: :nuts: :bash:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

^^??


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by chris9 
Churches are pretty (although looks do not determine a good church), and it was a surprise for me that they are allowed to exist alongside Muslim majority.



Intoxication said:


> Oh yes, what shock & horror! They should have been burnt down.


What kind of comment is this??? :bash:


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

^^ I think he was being sarastic


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Minorities have faced quite a hard time in Pakistan. 
Things have been improving in the last decade or so with the rise of the relatively secular middle-class. However, apart from the major cities, Christians, Hindus, Ahmediyyas and other minorities face severe discrimination.


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

churches in Pakistan? they must be isolated. They aren;'t any in big cities are they? or else they'll surely be damaged.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> Minorities have faced quite a hard time in Pakistan. However, things have been improving in the last decade with the rise of the relatively secular middle-class. However, apart from the major cities, Christians, Hindus, Ahmediyyas and other minorities face severe discrimination.


What a contrast with other Pakistani forumer's statement in other thread... hno:



cntower said:


> ^ Well Islam promotes equal treatment of all religions within Muslim lands...


Hope there will be a higher tolerance level within the society...  I'm sure Islam promotes equal treatment of all religions, but some Muslims are still unable to follow their religion in an appropriate way...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

buildmilehightower said:


> churches in Pakistan? they must be isolated. They aren;'t any in big cities are they? or else they'll surely be damaged.


Its the opposite. Big cities usually have a more cosmopolitan crowd, so minorities are treated well.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

koolio said:


> ^^??


I like those high-rises along the Blue Area and you just dissed them! 



K14N said:


> What kind of comment is this??? :bash:





cntower said:


> ^^ I think he was being sarastic


@ K14N

I was just being SARCASTIC!



Marathaman said:


> Minorities have faced quite a hard time in Pakistan.
> Things have been improving in the last decade or so with the rise of the relatively secular middle-class. However, apart from the major cities, Christians, Hindus, Ahmediyyas and other minorities face severe discrimination.





K14N said:


> What a contrast with other Pakistani forumer's statement in other thread... hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope there will be a higher tolerance level within the society...  I'm sure Islam promotes equal treatment of all religions, but some Muslims are still unable to follow their religion in an appropriate way...


Pakistan isn't the only country! Minorities have faced and continue to face a hard time around the world, especially in the region that Pakistan is in.



buildmilehightower said:


> churches in Pakistan? they must be isolated. They aren;'t any in big cities are they? or else they'll surely be damaged.


Yeah! The Churches in Pakistan are isloated. There aren't any churches in the big cities at all! The few that are, are all damaged because we don't like Christians!


/end sarcasm.


----------



## NewYork-wala (Mar 22, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Minorities have faced quite a hard time in Pakistan.
> Things have been improving in the last decade or so with the rise of the relatively secular middle-class. However, apart from the major cities, Christians, Hindus, Ahmediyyas and other minorities face severe discrimination.


As the other Pak forumer had said, Minorities have faced issues across the region. The recent riots in Orisa for example. The difference is that Pakistan get far more bad press.


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Intoxication said:


> Yeah! The Churches in Pakistan are isloated. There aren't any churches in the big cities at all! The few that are, are all damaged because *we don't like Christians*!


If u agree to burn or damage some churches because of that silly reason, then u have no right to be angry if someone burn or damage mosques with the same reason... :bash: (But I think not all Muslims have the same opinion with you, just some crazy people who do that, and unfortunately I found you as one of them) :nuts:

I think I don't want to continue this crazy thread anymore. I'm going to be crazy too if I alwayz reply to a crazy person's statement! :lol:


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

Red aRRow said:


> Famous church in Nathia Gali. Nathia Gali is a hill station about 90km from Islamabad and at a 2.5 hour drive. It's at 8,200 ft height and is known for its evening walks and it's beautiful weather in summer.


Last year, I fell down from a horse infront of this church
:lol::lol:


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Red aRRow said:


> *A beautiful church in Islamabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice churches. great architecture!!!kay:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

K14N said:


> If u agree to burn or damage some churches because of that silly reason, then u have no right to be angry if someone burn or damage mosques with the same reason... :bash: (But I think not all Muslims have the same opinion with you, just some crazy people who do that, and unfortunately I found you as one of them) :nuts:
> 
> I think I don't want to continue this crazy thread anymore. I'm going to be crazy too if I alwayz reply to a crazy person's statement! :lol:


You _REALLY_ need to understand sarcasm! Go look it up in a dictionary! Who knows? It might even improve your English comprehension! Retard!


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ I think it's better for you to go, look up for your dictionary and understand what *"MANNER"* and *"POLITE"* are, and learn about it before you make a statement... :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

:sleepy:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

BACK TO TOPIC:

*Saint Lukes Church, Abbottabad, Pakistan *










*Location:*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Holy Trinity Church, Karachi*


----------



## RedRidingDestiny (Aug 27, 2008)

good to see that in a supposedly conflicted part of the world, religious coxistence still...exists.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Red aRRow said:


> *A beautiful church in Islamabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

An aerial pic of the same church (circled in red).







*​


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wondering. After so many years of suppression, how is Christianity doing now? Is it expanding?


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

^^Years of suppression??!??
:sly:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Some people are really out of touch with Pakistan.... 


Spare yourself from being embarrased by asking stupid questions!! hno:


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Well how else would you call it? You guys said it yourself, for many years Christians weren't allowed to practice their religion openly especially during the governments of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Zia ul-Haq. Many Christians are still persecuted now, eg the blasphemy laws, and a Muslim who converts to Christianity still faces the death penalty. So I'm just asking how is Christianity doing presently in Pakistan?


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautful!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

EduardSA said:


> Well how else would you call it? You guys said it yourself, for many years Christians weren't allowed to practice their religion openly especially during the governments of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Zia ul-Haq. Many Christians are still persecuted now, eg the blasphemy laws, and a Muslim who converts to Christianity still faces the death penalty. So I'm just asking how is Christianity doing presently in Pakistan?


POST EDITED: Check out Khanrak's post, he explained it much better and in much more detail than me. 



robb01 said:


> Beautful!


Thanks.


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

*Main Cathedral in Lahore city.*


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

EduardSA said:


> Well how else would you call it? You guys said it yourself, for many years Christians weren't allowed to practice their religion openly especially during the governments of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Zia ul-Haq. Many Christians are still persecuted now, eg the blasphemy laws, and a Muslim who converts to Christianity still faces the death penalty. So I'm just asking how is Christianity doing presently in Pakistan?




Wait, so you think only Christians had to hide their religion under Zia's time (Bhutto didn't persecute Christians as far as I know)? Zia was a DICTATOR who controlled everything, and tried to shape Pakistani into some Saudi style "Islamic" Emirate. Even Muslims couldn't freely do as they liked during his rule, especially if you were Shia, Ahmadiya, or Zikri. He even passed laws stating that Ahmadiyas weren't Muslims, and had to call their mosques "worship places." The traditional and tolerant Sufism of Kashmir, Punjab, and Sindh was largely suppressed too, in favor of the harsh interpretations from Arabia, and my own home-province, the NWFP (that Pashtun province next to Afghanistan). The only religion allowed to really operate in the open were the hard-line interpretations of Sunnism. Christians weren't singled out for harsh treatment, we ALL suffered. Unfortunately, Zia's rule made a lasting impression on Pakistan, and the fundamentalists have become powerful, especially in NWFP and Balochistan. Despite the fact that they get clobbered in every election (except '02), the fundie fanatics have can mobilize their brainwashed followers so effectively that its impossible to repeal his religious laws. They can't succeed at the polls, that's why they are taking up guns and bombs - If they can't take Pakistan through democracy, they will try to take it by force. 

Zia's effect on Shias is arguable worse than his effect on Christians. While Shia-Sunni relations are by and large very peaceful, and a large degree of intermarriage occurs between the groups, Shias nevertheless have come under attack by the Sunni radicals who were groomed under Zia's rule with CIA dollars and guns, since they were meant to fight in Afghanistan (where they were to go after the war, well, no one really considered that). Zia ruined a lot of things for a lot of people. But much of the anti-Shia attacks, especially in S. Punjab and NWFP are the result of tribal or class conflict. In South Punjab, the rich landlords have historically been Shia, and their serfs Sunnis. In NWFP, the Shia Orakzai tribe are fighting with their Sunni neighbors over control of some land near Bannu, as they have done for centuries. BTW, the Bhuttos are Shias, as is the president of Pakistan's largest private airline, AirBlue, as well some very prominent members of the Parliament, like Hon. Mrs. Espahani. On the death certificate of Pakistan's founding father, Muhammed Ali Jinnah, his daughter wrote in "Shia" for his religion... his marriage certificate says the same.


The Blasphemy Law is evil, but its mostly used to settle old scores, not theological disputes. Muslims are targeted by them as well because ANYONE who "offends" Islam in Pakistan technically is subject to those laws, not just Christians. Its very easy for an old vendetta to be settled by something so vague as the Blasphemy Law. Pakistan's brandy-loving dictator, Mr. Secular Musharraf, actually tried to repeal them, but the pro-Taliban fundamentalists threatened to kill him and cause widespread mayhem if he did. Point is, vendettas against Christians are settled by Blasphemy Laws - vendettas amongst Muslims are settled by guns. At least the former get some legal rights and press in the West. 

As for the death penalty for converts, I'm not sure that's ever been enforced in Pakistan by the gov't (vigilantes are another issue), and in fact, I don't think its actually part of our law. When people talk about converts facing death, I think they are referring to the fact that they may be targeted by relatives or other civilians, not the gov't. If it is a law, it was likely introduced by Zia the loony dictator - who also changed the law to deem that criminals must have their hands cut off. As far as I know, no one ever was subject to that by the state either. 



Sorry for the long post, but it bothers me that people think minorities in Pakistan are persecuted by the gov't. There is discrimination for sure, especially since Christians are the descendants of poor and illiterate Hindus that were at the very bottom of the economic ladder (some Pakistanis still haven't given up the Hindu caste system of their ancestors, and so poor people in general are discriminated against, not just minorities). Its unfair to say all minorities in Pakistan are treated badly because of their religion, because a lot has to do with vendettas or socioeconomic class (in the case of Christians), or tensions with India (Hindus... like how many Muslims are badly treated, and used as scape-goats by Hindu nationalists in India because of anti-Pakistan sentiment). There has been anti-Sikh sentiment in Pakistan because Sikhs enthusiastically sided with Hindus in 1947, and were quite active in the anti-Muslim killing sprees during Partition, in which hundreds of thousands of us were butchered (to be fair, it was a two-sided street of course). Since so many Sikhs were alienated and killed by the Indian forces during the Khalistan insurgency in the 1980's-1990's, I think anti-Sikh feeling has gone down. Zoroastrians (Parsis), are wealthy, and are not associated with India. Consequently, there is almost no discrimination against them, and they are held in very high regard for their business acumen. 

Also keep in mind that some Christians have made it very high up in Pakistan, such as A.R. Cornelius who was the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court. And a Hindu, Justice Rana Baghwan Das, was also our acting Supreme Court's Chief Justice until he retired last year. How could an intolerant nation tolerate minorities in one of the most powerful positions of power? While Pakistan's minorities definitely have some problems, the media (and many of our eastern neighbors) unfairly make it out to be FAR worse than it really is.


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

Red aRRow said:


> Another view of All Saint's Church in Peshawar, Pakistan.


Does anyone know if this Church was originally a Mosque? It even has a minaret!


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Man, I wasn't asking about how Muslims were treated under Zia's time and are treated now. I know how, especially more secular, Muslims are also widely disadvantaged by Zia's legacy and laws. But I was only asking about the Christians situation. If I wanted to know about the Shia, Sikhs, Hindus etc, I would have asked. So don't be protective and make it into a Muslim v Christian or Majority v Minorities thing, cuz I wasn't aiming at that, I mean I'm not even Christian. All I wanted to know about was the current situation of Christians cuz of the name of the topic. If it was about Hindu temples, I would have asked about Hindus, and so on. I just heard that under Zia many laws that discriminated against Christians (and other Pakistanis, including Muslim) were passed, such as the blasphemy laws and the convert death penalty (which is still law as for as I know), which still exist today and many Christians are discriminated against today in everyday life (not necessarily due to religion as you said). Btw I never said the government discriminated, but they do turn a blind eye and during Musharraf's rule there was an increase of attacks. Oh, and Justice Cornelius was before Zia when Pakistan was still a secular state, I'm asking about currently. All you could have said was this and I would have been content:



> The Blasphemy Law is evil, but its mostly used to settle old scores, not theological disputes. Muslims are targeted by them as well because ANYONE who "offends" Islam in Pakistan technically is subject to those laws, not just Christians. Its very easy for an old vendetta to be settled by something so vague as the Blasphemy Law. Pakistan's brandy-loving dictator, Mr. Secular Musharraf, actually tried to repeal them, but the pro-Taliban fundamentalists threatened to kill him and cause widespread mayhem if he did. Point is, vendettas against Christians are settled by Blasphemy Laws - vendettas amongst Muslims are settled by guns. At least the former get some legal rights and press in the West.
> 
> As for the death penalty for converts, I'm not sure that's ever been enforced in Pakistan by the gov't (vigilantes are another issue), and in fact, I don't think its actually part of our law. When people talk about converts facing death, I think they are referring to the fact that they may be targeted by relatives or other civilians, not the gov't. If it is a law, it was likely introduced by Zia the loony dictator - who also changed the law to deem that criminals must have their hands cut off. As far as I know, no one ever was subject to that by the state either.
> 
> ...


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

There are some beautiful churches btw  What about mosques? Any pics, cuz they're usually very beautiful.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

EduardSA said:


> There are some beautiful churches btw  What about mosques? Any pics, cuz they're usually very beautiful.


Check this, this is the only thread that we have on Mosques: Mosques in Pakistan


----------

